# Quartz Composer



## quark67 (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, afin d'améliorer mutuellement nos connaissances sur Quartz Composer, que pensez-vous d'un site collaboratif sur le modèle de Wikipédia mais uniquement consacré à Quartz Composer?
La documentation livrée par Apple est pas vraiment fournie, et c'est à chacun de tâtonner dans son coin pour voir le comportement de chaque patch.
Il y a bien ce site là : http://www.quartzcompositions.com/phpBB2/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page, mais outre qu'il est en anglais, il n'est pas vraiment actif, et à part quelques pages, il se borne à recopier le descriptif des patchs tels qu'indiqués dans le logiciel Quartz composer.
C'est pourquoi je propose la création d'un site francophone sur le même modèle en espérant qu'il sera plus actif.
J'ai téléchargé les logiciels permettant de faire fonctionner un wiki et je les ai installés sur mon ordinateur. J'ai modifié le logiciel afin qu'il permette l'affichage de fichiers Quicktime issus de Quartz Composer et cela marche!
Ceci permettrait de montrer très rapidement et graphiquement à quoi sert un patch en particulier en faisant varier les paramètres.
Chacun pourra modifier les pages (il y a juste une petite syntaxe à connaitre, mais ça s'apprend vite), corriger les erreurs d'un autre, apporter des précisions, des astuces...
J'ai commencé à créer des pages et des animations.
Ci-joint, un exemple de page qui peut être créé sur Crop (mais avec la visualisation du film QuickTime en boucle, c'est bien plus parlant).





(la page n'est pas complétement finie, notamment j'ai pas encore modifié le logo et il y a des liens sur la colonne de gauche à supprimer tels que "Faire un don" . Pour l'instant, je fais des tests fonctionnels vu que le projet se trouve uniquement sur mon ordinateur).
J'espère que ce projet vous enthousiasmera et que nous serons nombreux à y participer.

Une rapide présentation du système wiki : il s'agit de pages web que chacun peut modifier ou créer à sa guise (dans les limites du domaine Quartz Composer). Chaque page est consacré à un article. Un certain nombre de trucs sont gérés automatiquements (il suffit par exemple de créer dans une page un lien vers un article qui n'existe pas encore puis de cliquer sur le lien pour qu'une page de création d'article s'affiche). Chaque page d'article comporte une page de discussion : si vous avez une question au sujet de l'article Javascript par exemple, cliquez sur l'onglet discussion de l'article concerné et posez la question.
Un clic sur le lien "Modifications récentes" sur la colonne de gauche permet rapidement de voir quels articles ou quelles pages de discussion ont récemment été modifiées.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki

J'espère lire vos nombreux commentaires .
Si un intérêt se manifeste, je fournirais en privé un lien vers le wiki hébergé sur mon Mac afin que vous puissiez voir la chose de plus près.


----------



## Céroce (5 Juillet 2007)

En effet, c'est int&#233;ressant et &#231;a permettra peut-&#234;tre &#224; certains de se mettre &#224; QuartzComposer qui est tr&#232;s puissant mais m&#233;connu (c'est difficile de faire marcher quelque chose au d&#233;but).
Il faudra aussi un endroit o&#249; on peut placer et expliquer des projets complets.

En tout cas, si tu te lances, j'arriverai bien &#224; &#233;crire 2-3 articles.


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2007)

C&#233;roce;4323534 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est int&#233;ressant et &#231;a permettra peut-&#234;tre &#224; certains de se mettre &#224; QuartzComposer qui est tr&#232;s puissant mais m&#233;connu (c'est difficile de faire marcher quelque chose au d&#233;but).
> Il faudra aussi un endroit o&#249; on peut placer et expliquer des projets complets.
> 
> En tout cas, si tu te lances, j'arriverai bien &#224; &#233;crire 2-3 articles.



google code ?

et la possibilit&#233; "d'un vraie mode sample code dans la page" que cela soit lisible 
si vous avez un nom de proj je m'occupe du google code, si vous voulez on organise un rdv gtalk ?


----------



## quark67 (6 Juillet 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> google code ?
> 
> et la possibilité "d'un vraie mode sample code dans la page" que cela soit lisible
> si vous avez un nom de proj je m'occupe du google code, si vous voulez on organise un rdv gtalk ?



Bonjour, tatouille.
Lorsque tu parles de "vrai mode sample code", s'agit-il de la coloration syntaxique du code?
Si c'est de cela dont tu parles, je puis te rassurer, j'ai rajouté une extension disponible pour Mediawiki (celle-ci) qui réalise une coloration syntaxique du code.
Parmi les langages supportés, on trouve de l'AppleScript, du JavaScript, de l'Objective-C (Cocoa Foundation et Cocoa AppKit).
Par contre, pas d'OpenGL dans la liste. Néanmoins, je suis ignorant dans ce domaine, la syntaxe de OpenGL s'apparente à la syntaxe d'un des langages de la liste?
Pour chaque langage, il y a un fichier .php qui décrit la syntaxe. J'ai ouvert quelques uns de ces fichiers pour voir, l'essentiel du fichier met les termes du langage dans des tableaux suivant leur rôle. Une autre partie du fichier indique si les termes sont sensibles à la casse ou non, et lesquels.
Je suis disponible via iChat si nécessaire (me contacter en privé pour l'identifiant AIM).


----------



## Céroce (9 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas étonnant que tu ne trouves pas OpenGL, ce n'est pas un langage de programmation mais une bibliothèque de fonctions...
De toute façon, je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire là-dedans.

A priori, il n'y aura pas de code puisque ce sera seulement des petites boîtes reliées entre-elles, ou bien y'a quelque chose qui m'échappe.
D'ailleurs, je n'ai rien compris à la réponse de Tatouille (mais ça, c'est habituel).


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2007)

C&#233;roce;4327158 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas &#233;tonnant que tu ne trouves pas OpenGL, ce n'est pas un langage de programmation mais une biblioth&#232;que de fonctions...
> De toute fa&#231;on, je ne vois pas ce que &#231;a vient faire l&#224;-dedans.
> 
> A priori, il n'y aura pas de code puisque ce sera seulement des petites bo&#238;tes reli&#233;es entre-elles, ou bien y'a quelque chose qui m'&#233;chappe.
> D'ailleurs, je n'ai rien compris &#224; la r&#233;ponse de Tatouille (mais &#231;a, c'est habituel).



quand tu &#233;cris un article c'est toujours interressant de donner un exemple lors d'une manipulation et de
 l'utilisation d'une partie d'une framework , c'est ca l'experience d'un framework donner le chainon manquant entre une doc abrupte et l'utilisation dans les faites , quand tu donnes cet exemple la coloration et le bon arrangement  du code donne une meilleur lecture, et enrichie  le propos et cr&#233;e une hierarchisation de l'info , il ya de nombreuses experiences de sites interressant mais etant trop des poubelles illisibles , ils ont fini par mourir

google code c'est pour permettre de stocker des samples codes complets et propres 
avec des mini-wikis et d'assurer les relations avec les articles du wiki de quark67

utiliser le trunk avec des entr&#233;es du genre

sc_20007-05-06

comme cela les samples codes peuvent &#233;voluer en terme de code ou de commentaire (sur un serveur svn)
cela enrichie ta base de connaissance et te permet une meilleur gestion de ton site et des resources attach&#233;es
et accessoirement c'est web2 utiliser des services externes existant afin de dynamiser ta plateforme 

ecetera, mais en tous les cas c'est rassurant , les bonnes id&#233;es sont souvant mal comprises

+

pour la syntaxe peu importe le dict, une s&#233;paration op&#233;rateurs logiques, indentation
c'est tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## Warflo (9 Juillet 2007)

En clair: 
Google Code propose un Wiki, mais aussi un hebergement de code avec un accès svn. Donc la possibilité de relier un article du wiki avec un exemple de code, etc.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> En clair:
> Google Code propose un Wiki, mais aussi un hebergement de code avec un accès svn. Donc la possibilité de relier un article du wiki avec un exemple de code, etc.


L&#224; c'&#233;tait pas l&#224; peine de traduire le post de tatouille :rateau:


----------



## Céroce (10 Juillet 2007)

D'accord Tatouille, je comprends bien l'utilité du truc, mais pas comment cela pourrait s'appliquer à QuartzComposer, puisqu'il n'y a pas de code (on relie graphiquement des boîtes fonctionnelles entre-elles).

Ou alors, y'a un truc qui m'échappe.


----------



## quark67 (10 Juillet 2007)

Ça peut servir pour le code écrit dans le patch "Javascript". 
Il peut aussi y avoir du code pour le patch Core Image Kernel qui utilise je cite un "subset of OpenGL Shading Language" (mais je ne connais pas ça).


----------



## Céroce (11 Juillet 2007)

Ah OK, je comprends l&#224;.

L'OpenGL Shading language est un langage de programmation de la carte graphique (comme le Cg). Apple fournit un outil pour d&#233;velopper de tels programmes (qu'on appelle des Shaders). C'est tr&#232;s puissant et c'est ce qui permet de faire du Bump mapping, des textures de fourrures, des reflets r&#233;alistes, etc. dans les derniers jeux.


----------



## Ricardo45 (12 Juillet 2007)

tu aurais mieux fait d'utiliser tikiwiki c'est mieux que cette merde de wikipedia lorsque tu es seul &#224; administrer

http://fr.tikiwiki.org/tiki-index.php


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi tu trouves ca merdique ? C'est trop lourd ?


----------



## Céroce (23 Juillet 2007)

Oui, sans aucun doute. D'ailleurs ils te préviennent clairement que c'est prévu pour gérer des millions de connexions, et que tu as intérêt à utiliser quelque chose de plus léger pour des sites plus petits.


----------

